# frozen pre-cooked shrimp



## joesfolks (Sep 15, 2004)

I could use some recipes featuring frozen pre-cooked shrimp.  Any ideas?  I would prefer low carb recipes.  :?:


----------



## luvs (Sep 16, 2004)

omelets would work well. or you could do a stir-fry. scampi, too.


----------



## Robt (Sep 16, 2004)

Shrimp Cocktail,  Add to a romain based salad, make a pot of linguine- drain, add about a stick of butter to the dry # of pasta, salt and pepper, put about a cup and a half or more to the1/4# serving.  I like some terrigon added too.  Not low carb if you need that leave out the pasta.  

The pasta was a couple of night a week staple for my wife and I in our 20s.  Those days may be past, but not the wonderful memories.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2004)

If your shrimp are 'IQF' (individuall quick frozen) they should be of pretty high quality when thawed, and you could use them in most any recipe.  The only thing I wouldn't use them for are any fried shrimp recipe.  But putting them in pasta dishes, stews, even stir fries would work.  


Shrimp 'Louis' - 

Take half an avocado, and dice it in the 'shell'.  Place on a plate, on top of some pretty greens.

Make a 'Louis' dressing of mayo, ketchup, a little tabasco and relish.

Put the thawed shrimp (tails removed) on top of the avocado, and dress with the 'Louis' dressing.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 23, 2004)

Make a quiche. I make a shrimp and broccoli quiche is rather exotic and is a fabulous way to start your day on a weekend.  

You will need precooked shirmps ( I like to finely dice mine with they are large)
1 cup of broccoli (very small florets)
1 small onion finely chopped
1 cup of heavy cream
1 cup of cheddar cheese
salt and black pepper to taste
freshly chopped parsley
3 tbsp of butter
5 eggs
Readymade pie crust

Add butter to a saute pan, when it's hot add the onions.  saute them until translucent.  Next add the shrimp and broccoli and let it all cook until the broccoli is a bit softened.  Let it cool.  

In a seperate bowl beat the eggs.  Next add the cream followed by the cheese, veggie and shrimp mix.  Add salt and black pepper to taste.

Pour into the pie crust and bake for an hour at 350 or until the eggs set.  

Let it cool a bit, cut and enjoy.  I normally like to serve it with some sort of a fruit salad for brunch.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 23, 2004)

*shrimp quiche*

Yakuta, this sounds good but I was wondering if the shrimp get tough with such a long cooking time.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Yakuta (Sep 23, 2004)

Joesfolk not really.  I have always cooked my shrimp before adding it to the quiche and it never tastes tough.  Remember though these are diced shrimps not whole and the texture of the cream adds richness and helps to keep the shrimp moist.  

You can try it and decide for yourself.


----------



## joesfolks (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks much


----------



## LynnT (Sep 28, 2004)

Although I usually make this with raw shrimp, I was at my sister-in-law's and all she had was pre-cooked.  It worked out fine. 

Dredge shrimp in your favorite spice mix.  Cook over med-high heat in just enough oil to coat the pan.

Sauce
1 c mayo
1/4 c sour cream or yogurt
zest of a lime
juice of a lime
1 Tbsp chopped capers
Mix well.  Refrigerate to blend flavors.

This sauce is really good with any kind of fish and hot wings, too.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 11, 2004)

Joesfolks;  I haven't made this recipe, but know that it should be close.  Let me explain.  I went to a church related function once , at a neighbors home, where the host served this incredible jelled lobster stuff.  I have no idea what it was called but remember it very well, and it was truly delicious.

Here's how I would adapt it to your cooked shrimp.  

Remove the tails and chop the shrimp to make 1 cup of meat.  Following package directions, use unflavored gelatin to make 2 cups.  While the gelatin is till hot, and liquid, add no more than 2 tbs. sweetener (Splenda or sugar as you prefer), and 2 tbs. shrimp soup base (you could subtitued canned clam juice for the shrim base if you want, but remember to reduce the amount of water by the amount of clam juice you use).  Add the shrimp meat, and a little red food coloring.  Pour into your favorite jello mold.  Chill until firm.  Garnish with lemon wedges and a sprig or two of fresh mint.

Remember, I've never made this so the flavorings may have to be adjusted in quantity.  You could add less sweetener, taste, and add more until you get the flavor you want.  The same is true of the shrimp base or clam juice.

When you get it just right, this dish is elegant and will impress just about anyone who shares it with you.  It is very low cal and has the nutritional value of the gelatin as well.

The lobter gelatin I had is sooo good on triscuits and alternated with smoked salmon dip.  This is great served up as a mold, or made into canape's.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

